# steken/stoppen



## Hans Molenslag

Ik stuit geregeld op zinnen met _steken_ waar ikzelf _stoppen_ of een ander werkwoord zou gebruiken.

Willekeurig voorbeeld uit een online krant:

"Dit soort niet-al-te-vette croutons zijn prima voor de soep of voor een salade. Ze blijven lang goed als je ze eerst helemaal laat afkoelen en dan in een goed afgesloten bewaardoos steekt."​
Voor mij klinkt _steken_ hier onjuist. Onder _steken_ versta ik dat je een voorwerp gedeeltelijk in iets anders schuift waardoor dat voorwerp nauw omsloten is maar ook nog zichtbaar blijft, bijvoorbeeld _een stok in de grond_ of _een brief in je achterzak steken_. _Stoppen_ betekent voor mij dat je een voorwerp in een behouder doet waardoor het volledig opgeborgen zit, bijvoorbeeld _een sleutelbos in een tas stoppen_ of _croutons in een bewaardoos stoppen_ (of _doen_, _leggen_ of een ander synoniem, maar niet _steken_).

Commentaar?


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij is dat Vlaams, maar niet fout. Ik gebruik het ook liever niet. Ik begrijp jou wel, maar dat lijkt mij de historische betekenis...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Voor mij is dat Vlaams


Wel, dat dacht ik in eerste instantie ook. Edoch! In mijn van Dale (niet echt recent) staat bij nummertje 17:


> (overg.) stoppen, bergen, in princiepe in iets dat om het voorwerp sluit: _een bril in een koker steken, een zakdoek in zijn zak steke_n...


 *zonder* enige vermelding "regionaal".


----------



## ThomasK

Plots besef ik ook wel dat Hans op een onderscheid wijst dat ook wel lijkt te bestaan: je kunt iets onder de grond stoppen, maar niet steken - of het is toch minder evident, of er is een betekenisverschil. Daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht. In principe beschouw ik ze toch wel grotendeels als synoniemen... Maar in onze dialecten zal wel niemand "stoppen" gebruiken, vermoed ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, op mij komt de voorbeeldzin van Hans M. ook Vlaams over. In Nederland stop of doe je de croutons in een bewaardoos. Of je bergt ze erin op. Zolang het idee van nauwe omsluiting ontbreekt, zal _steken_ in Nederland niet snel gebruikt worden.

Ik zie dat Van Dale twee merkwaardige voorbeeldzinnen geeft:
– een meisje in een klooster steken.
– iemand in een gekkenhuis steken.

Nog nooit van gehoord. Wel gangbaar in Vlaanderen?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, maar vooral omdat wij in dialecten heel vaak "steken" gebruiken. Willem Vermandere zong ooit: "Steek de keuns in het hondenkot"...

Die "doen" krijg ik zelf niet uit mijn strot, zou ik zeggen, of toch niet in wat formeel Nederlands, omdat ik het een echt loperwoord vind (_zeker al niet in een café: "Doe mij maar een pintje", maar dat is natuurlijk een andere betekenis)_. _Opbergen_ is hier een goeie aanvulling.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Kun je etenswaren eigenlijk wel ergens in _opbergen_? _Bewaren_, zou ik zeggen. Bij _opbergen_ denk ik meer aan voorwerpen zonder houdbaarheidsdatum.


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, akkoord. Nu, tussen "stoppen" (steken) en "bewaren" is er dan ook alweer een groot verschil...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Die "doen" krijg ik zelf niet uit mijn strot, zou ik zeggen, of toch niet in wat formeel Nederlands, omdat ik het een echt loperwoord vind (_zeker al niet in een café: "Doe mij maar een pintje", maar dat is natuurlijk een andere betekenis)_.


Jij zei onlangs toch dat wij Vlamingen in taalkwesties soepeler zijn dan Nederlanders?  Maar 'niet uit je strot krijgen' klinkt niet bepaald soepel, integendeel zelfs. Hoe valt dat te rijmen?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, omdat ik complex ben, zeker? Bepaalde zaken klinken mij te onnatuurlijk in de mond, en dan zoek ik een midden tegenover de "extremen" (mijn woorden). Als Nederlanders "hijen" in verband met neuzen en andere voor Vlamingen vrouwelijke dingen, en als Vlamingen "terug" weer eens fout gebruiken, tja, ... 

Nog een verklaring: ik ben misschien geen "goeie Vlaming"!

Tot slot: Vlamingen schipperen al eens, Nederlanders  spreken (varen?) vaker recht door zee, denk ik. ;-)


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik neem aan dat Nederlanders dit ook heel Vlaams vinden klinken?
''Amai! Ik moest écht blijven steken om m'n bord leeg te krijgen. Volgende keer ga ik toch maar een kleinere portie vragen...'' (steken = voedsel naar binnen proppen)


ThomasK said:


> Ja, hoor, maar vooral omdat wij in dialecten heel vaak "steken" gebruiken. Willem Vermandere zong ooit: "Steek de keuns in het hondenkot"...
> 
> Die "doen" krijg ik zelf niet uit mijn strot, zou ik zeggen, of toch niet in wat formeel Nederlands, omdat ik het een echt loperwoord vind (_zeker al niet in een café: "Doe mij maar een pintje", maar dat is natuurlijk een andere betekenis)_. _Opbergen_ is hier een goeie aanvulling.


Zo slecht klinkt het niet, vind ik.

-Moet dit er ook in?
-Ja.
-En dit?
-Ja, dat ook.
-En dit?
-Ja, doe alles er maar in.


ThomasK said:


> Tja, omdat ik complex ben, zeker? Bepaalde zaken klinken mij te onnatuurlijk in de mond, en dan zoek ik een midden tegenover de "extremen" (mijn woorden). Als Nederlanders "hijen" in verband met neuzen en andere voor Vlamingen vrouwelijke dingen, en als Vlamingen "terug" weer eens fout gebruiken, tja, ...


Maar soms is het toch gewoon fijn om eens expres iets fout te zeggen? In De Gloria zit daar vol mee.
Zoals ''Zwijgt stil!''. (of ''Zwoagt stil'') Dan kan iedereen eens goed lachen 

Vier dingetjes waar ik me veel meer aan erger:
-Als iemand z'n best doet om de N op het eind van een woord uit te spreken, maar dan ook de doffe E beklemtoont. wetEN spelEN ergerEN _*rilling*
-_Als iemand z'n best doet om ''groter dan'' te zeggen, maar daardoor ook begint met ''hetzelfde dan'' en ''even groot dan'' te zeggen.
-Mensen die ''begin(nen)'' uitspreken als ''beging(en)''. Ik ken twee mensen die het doen, en ze kennen elkaar niet eens  Ik vind het echt absurd!
-Mensen die ''die paard'' zeggen in plaats van ''dat paard''.

De laatste twee vind ik eerder vreemd. Ik snap gewoon niet helemaal hoe zulke taalfouten zijn ontstaan.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Kun je etenswaren eigenlijk wel ergens in _opbergen_? _Bewaren_, zou ik zeggen. Bij _opbergen_ denk ik meer aan voorwerpen zonder houdbaarheidsdatum.



Ja, mee eens. Het ligt meer voor de hand om _opbergen_ vooral te gebruiken als je wilt benadrukken dat je iets aan het zicht wilt onttrekken. En dat is niet vaak de eerste gedachte als je voedsel in blikken, bussen of dozen stopt. Al kan dat soms wél het geval zijn:

Toen het koekjesmonster kwam, borg ze de sprits vlug in de koektrommel op.



ThomasK said:


> Nee, hoor, akkoord. Nu, tussen "stoppen" (steken) en "bewaren" is er dan ook alweer een groot verschil...



Ja, ook mee eens. _Bewaren _is meer statisch, terwijl _stoppen _en _opbergen _dynamische werkwoorden zijn.

Je kunt wel zeggen:
 Ze stopte vlug de sprits in de koektrommel.
 Ze borg vlug de sprits in de koektrommel op.

Maar niet:
 Ze bewaarde vlug de sprits in de koektrommel.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik neem aan dat Nederlanders dit ook heel Vlaams vinden klinken?
> ''Amai! Ik moest écht blijven steken om m'n bord leeg te krijgen. Volgende keer ga ik toch maar een kleinere portie vragen...'' (steken = voedsel naar binnen proppen)



Nou, kleine kans dat dit Vlaams zal klinken in Nederlandse oren: "Ik moest écht blijven steken om m'n bord leeg te krijgen." Niet dat die zin goed begrepen zal worden. Verre van dat zelfs. De kennis van typisch Vlaamse uitdrukkingen is uiterst gering bij de gemiddelde Nederlander, zeker nu al sinds tientallen jaren het kijken naar 'de Belg' een zeldzaamheid is geworden. En het handjevol Vlaamse programma's dat op de Nederlandse televisie te zien is, is vaak ontdaan van al te Vlaams aandoende uitdrukkingen.

Het ruime gebruik van _steken_ in Vlaanderen is hoe dan ook niet algemeen bekend in Nederland. Ook deze zin, die ik elders op het forum aantrof, zal niet elke Nederlander meteen begrijpen:



Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik steek de schuld op het toetsenbord van m'n gsm


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> De kennis van typisch Vlaamse uitdrukkingen is uiterst gering bij de gemiddelde Nederlander, zeker nu al sinds tientallen jaren het kijken naar 'de Belg' een zeldzaamheid is geworden. En het handjevol Vlaamse programma's dat op de Nederlandse televisie te zien is, is vaak ontdaan van al te Vlaams aandoende uitdrukkingen.


 Sjonge, echt waar? Ik weet wel niet precies wat je met "kijken naar 'de Belg'" bedoelt, maar is er zo weinig interesse voor onze programma's? Ik kan niet zomaar, voor de vuist weg, voorbeelden geven van wat je mist, maar toch... ;-(


----------



## bibibiben

Maar andersom toch ook, had ik begrepen? Na de komst van commerciële televisie eind jaren tachtig van de vorige eeuw, zwom de kijker in het aanbod en was uitwijken naar tv-programma's van de zuiderburen dan wel de noorderburen lang niet meer zo vanzelfsprekend. Nu groeit er zelfs een generatie op die de tv bijna in z'n geheel links laat liggen. Liever een avondje youtuben dan een avondje voor de buis, zo geldt voor sommigen.

Zelf heb ik nog wel wat Vlaams meegekregen. Ik herinner me met name de programma's _Merlina_ en _Meester, hij begint weer_. En mijn jongere broer keek naar _Mik, Mak en Mon_. Allemaal jaren tachtig. Ik zou geen Vlaams televisieprogramma van de jaren negentig of later kunnen noemen. Ik moet erbij zeggen dat ik na de jaren tachtig ook vrijwel niet meer naar de televisie keek. Ik heb ettelijke jaren zonder televisie geleefd, dus dat helpt ook niet erg.


----------



## ThomasK

Goed idee om zonder tv te leven! -- Nu, ik zou denken dat canvas.be toch een en ander te bieden heeft aan de meerwaardezoeker (of zoiets). Ik vind jullie duidingsprogramma's bv. best te pruimen (maar ze komen te vroeg op de avond), en bv. een programma als 'Podium Witteman' of vroeger zijn discussieprogramma met Pauw. Nu, ik kijk ook niet supervaak naar Nederland, moet ik erkennen, maar ik probeer toch ook geregeld eens een krant te kopen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik weet niet hoe representatief het is voor de Vlaamse jeugd, maar in mijn familie zijn er enkele kinderen die trouwe kijkers zijn van het Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal en Het Klokhuis.


----------



## Red Arrow

Mijn vader kijkt nog steeds naar de Nederlandse televisie. Vooral nieuwsprogramma's en Eén tegen 100. Hij is het nog gewoon van vroeger. Mijn moeder zal een programma over Willem-Alexander ook wel laten opstaan als ze er voorbij zapt.


Hans M. said:


> Ik weet niet hoe representatief het is voor de Vlaamse jeugd, maar in mijn familie zijn er enkele kinderen die trouwe kijkers zijn van het Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal en Het Klokhuis.


Nickelodeon was in 2015 de populairste kinderzender en dat is al enkele jaren zo. (persoonlijk vind ik dat jammer)
Telt dat als Nederlandse televisie? Er zijn mensen die denken dat Dora en Spongebob Nederlandse producties zijn. (Spongebob speelt zich toch af onder de zeespiegel, in Nederland dus )

Ik denk alleszins dat Sesamstraat nog wel redelijk populair is bij kleine kinderen, maar ik kan me vergissen.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Nickelodeon was in 2015 de populairste kinderzender en dat is al enkele jaren zo. (persoonlijk vind ik dat jammer)
> Telt dat als Nederlandse televisie? Er zijn mensen die denken dat Dora en Spongebob Nederlandse producties zijn. (Spongebob speelt zich toch af onder de zeespiegel, in Nederland dus )



Ik zie dat niet als Nederlandse televisie. Ik had ook verwacht dat Vlaanderen inmiddels een Vlaamse versie van Nickelodeon had.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik denk alleszins dat Sesamstraat nog wel redelijk populair is bij kleine kinderen, maar ik kan me vergissen.



Sesamstraat is sinds begin januari verbannen naar een digitale tv-zender. Die zender zal in België wel niet te ontvangen zijn, denk ik.



Hans M. said:


> Ik weet niet hoe representatief het is voor de Vlaamse jeugd, maar in mijn familie zijn er enkele kinderen die trouwe kijkers zijn van het Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal en Het Klokhuis.



Ja, wat verrassend dat de Vlaamse tv nooit de behoefte heeft gevoeld om een Vlaamse variant van het Jeugdjournaal op te zetten. Het Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal is wel _erg _Nederlands.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Ik zie dat niet als Nederlandse televisie. Ik had ook verwacht dat Vlaanderen inmiddels een Vlaamse versie van Nickelodeon had.


Die hebben we ook. Maar de nasynchronisatie blijft hetzelfde.


bibibiben said:


> Sesamstraat is sinds begin januari verbannen naar een digitale tv-zender. Die zender zal in België wel niet te ontvangen zijn, denk ik.


Gids
Het kwam volgens deze site vandaag vier keer op Nederland 3. Wel niet echt op een normaal uur. 's Middags zitten Vlaamse kinderen gewoon op school.


bibibiben said:


> Ja, wat verrassend dat de Vlaamse tv nooit de behoefte heeft gevoeld om een Vlaamse variant van het Jeugdjournaal op te zetten. Het Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal is wel _erg _Nederlands.


Ketnet zendt al jaren Karrewiet uit.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Gids
> Het kwam volgens deze site vandaag vier keer op Nederland 3. Wel niet echt op een normaal uur. 's Middags zitten Vlaamse kinderen gewoon op school.



Ik had inderdaad wat preciezer moeten zijn: Sesamstraat is verbannen van primetime televisie. Er werd een hele heisa over gemaakt, maar nu is de opwinding alweer geluwd.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Ketnet zendt al jaren Karrewiet uit.


Mooi! Ik vraag me nu wel af waarom een kind in België naar het hyper-Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal zou kijken. De weinige keren dat ik het zag, was het zeker voor driekwart gefocust op wat er zich in Nederland afspeelt. Dat kan toch niet interessant zijn voor niet-Nederlanders?


----------



## Red Arrow

[QUOTE="bibibiben, post: 15964056, member: 611417"Mooi! Ik vraag me nu wel af waarom een kind in België naar het hyper-Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal zou kijken. De weinige keren dat ik het zag, was het zeker voor driekwart gefocust op wat er zich in Nederland afspeelt. Dat kan toch niet interessant zijn voor niet-Nederlanders?[/QUOTE]
Ik weet het niet zeker, maar ik denk dat het Jeugdjournaal serieuzer is dan Karrewiet. Als een kind graag naar Het Klokhuis kijkt, wat volgens mij ook heel leerzaam en serieus (?) is, dan vinden ze vast het Jeugdjournaal leuker dan Karrewiet.

Dat is de enige reden die ik kan bedenken.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Ik vraag me nu wel af waarom een kind in België naar het hyper-Nederlandse Jeugdjournaal zou kijken. De weinige keren dat ik het zag, was het zeker voor driekwart gefocust op wat er zich in Nederland afspeelt. Dat kan toch niet interessant zijn voor niet-Nederlanders?


Het maakt voor hun niet zo veel uit dat het programma erg op Nederland gefocust is. Ze kijken per slot van rekening ook voortdurend naar door en door Amerikaanse en Australische kinderprogramma's. 

Ik vermoed dat het Jeugdjournaal in hun ogen in de eerste plaats over kinderen gaat en pas daarna over Nederland. Als ik het als volwassene zo'n beetje analyseer, dan zie ik serieus nieuws dat goed op hun leeftijd afgestemd is. Moeilijke onderwerpen worden aanschouwelijk voorgesteld. En ook opvallend, er wordt geen moment onbenut gelaten om kinderen aan het woord te laten, die meestal ook nog eens – typisch Nederlands – goed ter tale blijken te zijn.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Ik stuit geregeld op zinnen met _steken_ waar ikzelf _stoppen_ of een ander werkwoord zou gebruiken.
> 
> Willekeurig voorbeeld uit een online krant:
> 
> "Dit soort niet-al-te-vette croutons zijn prima voor de soep of voor een salade. Ze blijven lang goed als je ze eerst helemaal laat afkoelen en dan in een goed afgesloten bewaardoos steekt."​
> Voor mij klinkt _steken_ hier onjuist. Onder _steken_ versta ik dat je een voorwerp gedeeltelijk in iets anders schuift waardoor dat voorwerp nauw omsloten is maar ook nog zichtbaar blijft, bijvoorbeeld _een stok in de grond_ of _een brief in je achterzak steken_. _Stoppen_ betekent voor mij dat je een voorwerp in een behouder doet waardoor het volledig opgeborgen zit, bijvoorbeeld _een sleutelbos in een tas stoppen_ of _croutons in een bewaardoos stoppen_ (of _doen_, _leggen_ of een ander synoniem, maar niet _steken_).
> 
> Commentaar?


Ach, het steekt allemaal zo nauw niet.  Steek het maar op overdreven discriminatiezucht.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Steek het maar op overdreven discriminatiezucht.


Waar slaat dat nu weer op? Discriminatie van wie door wie, bedoel je? 

En wat is trouwens 'overdreven' discriminatie? Wanneer is discriminatie volgens jou niet overdreven?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Waar slaat dat nu weer op? Discriminatie van wie door wie, bedoel je?
> 
> En wat is trouwens 'overdreven' discriminatie? Wanneer is discriminatie volgens jou niet overdreven?



Je snapt er dus niets van? 

Er is niet veel verschil tussen steken en stoppen, als je die in dezelfde betekenis gebruikt. Verschil gaan zoeken, noem ik -badinerend- overdreven discriminatiezucht. Ik had het woordje zucht vergeten. Sorry. 

Ik gaf ook een paar voorbeelden, waar stppen en steken NIET door elkaar kunnen gebruikt worden. Daar is discriminatiezucht niet overdreven.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Je snapt er dus niets van?


Nee, ik "snap er niets van", want je drukt je niet bijzonder duidelijk uit.



eno2 said:


> Er is niet veel verschil tussen steken en stoppen, als je die in dezelfde betekenis gebruikt. Verschil gaan zoeken, noem ik -badinerend- overdreven discriminatiezucht. Ik had het woordje zucht vergeten. Sorry.
> 
> Ik gaf ook een paar voorbeelden, waar stppen en steken NIET door elkaar kunnen gebruikt worden. Daar is discriminatiezucht niet overdreven.


Antwoord nu eens op de vraag: discriminatie van wie door wie, bedoel je?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik denk dat eno2 _discriminatie_ in de betekenis van _onderscheid _gebruikt. Die betekenis heeft _discriminatie_ in het Nederlands niet, maar het Spaanse _discriminación_ heeft die betekenis wel. En laat dat nu eno2's tweede taal zijn, zo heb ik onlangs op dit forum mogen lezen.

Overigens vind ik de charme van dit forum onder meer dat je hier juist ongegeneerd mag mierenneuken over de idiootste details. Voor mij persoonlijk was het interessant om te zien dat _steken_ in Vlaanderen nog veel ruimer wordt gebruikt dan ik had vermoed. Voor een Vlaming zal het wellicht interessant zijn dat de gemiddelde Nederlander opmerkelijk vaak _steken_ links laat liggen en liever uitwijkt naar andere werkwoorden. Dit soort zaken zou minder snel aan het licht komen als iedereen op dit forum zich gedwongen voelt alleen maar de grote lijnen te schetsen en niet de vrijheid voelt bij kleinigheden stil te staan. Dus eno2, laat ons hier nou lekker muggenziften.


----------



## eno2

My God, als discriminatie al geen "verschil maken" meer mag zijn...


> Wiki
> *Discriminatie* betekent letterlijk "het maken van onderscheid". De huidige betekenis van het woord discriminatie is in maatschappelijk en juridisch opzicht gaan afwijken van de oorspronkelijke, letterlijke betekenis; in die context wordt onder discriminatie verstaan: "het onrechtmatig onderscheid maken tussen mensen of groepen". Bij de vraag of het maken van onderscheid tussen mensen discriminatoir is, is het van belang om na te gaan of gelijke gevallen ook gelijk behandeld worden.



Ik heb dus inderdaad de letterlijke betekenis gebruikt. 

Vergeef mij! Ik zal het nooit meer doen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> My God, als discriminatie al geen "verschil maken" meer mag zijn...


Doe niet zo verongelijkt, man! _Discriminatie_ betekent in het Nederlands niet onderscheid of verschil, maar onrechtvaardige behandeling op basis van criteria die niet ter zake doen. Dat weet iedereen.



> Wiki
> *Discriminatie* betekent letterlijk "het maken van onderscheid". De huidige betekenis van het woord discriminatie is in maatschappelijk en juridisch opzicht gaan afwijken van de oorspronkelijke, letterlijke betekenis; in die context wordt onder discriminatie verstaan: "het onrechtmatig onderscheid maken tussen mensen of groepen". Bij de vraag of het maken van onderscheid tussen mensen discriminatoir is, is het van belang om na te gaan of gelijke gevallen ook gelijk behandeld worden


Die uitleg deugt niet. Er moet staan:

_ *Discriminatie* komt van het Latijnse discriminatio, dat "het maken van onderscheid" betekent. De Nederlandse betekenis van het woord discriminatie is in maatschappelijk en juridisch opzicht gaan afwijken van de oorspronkelijke, Latijnse betekenis_ enz.​
In die Wiki-tekst wordt dus een klassieke denkfout gemaakt, namelijk dat de oorspronkelijke betekenis van een woord in de brontaal iets zegt over de huidige betekenis van een woord in de ontlenende taal. Dat is soms, maar lang niet altijd het geval. Etymologie en semantiek zijn verschillende vakgebieden.


----------



## bibibiben

Mee eens. Ook de nieuwste Van Dale geeft aan dat _discriminatie _in het Nederlands een uiterst beperkte betekenis heeft. De letterlijke betekenis van _discriminatie _heeft in het Nederlands taalgebied nooit ingang gevonden. Wikipedia heeft natuurlijk het volste recht om deze oorspronkelijke betekenis te vermelden, maar het zou wel handig zijn om er ook even bij te zeggen dat het hier geen gangbare betekenis betreft binnen Nederland en België.


----------



## eno2

> dis·cri·mi·ne·ren(discrimineerde, heeft gediscrimineerd)1discriminatie toepassen; *achterstellen *- See more at: Gratis woordenboek
> 
> Van Dale



Positieve discriminatie zou dus positief onrechtmatig onderscheid maken tussen mensen of groepen".

Positieve achterstelling  hahahahahahaha  Oxymoron 

Maar goed, ik ben me ervan bewust dat discriminatie in de loop van mijn leven zijn eerste, letterlijke betekenis verloren heeft zonder dat ik het gewaargeworden was.

Bedankt iedereen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Maar goed, ik ben me ervan bewust dat discriminatie in de loop van mijn leven zijn eerste, letterlijke betekenis verloren heeft zonder dat ik het gewaargeworden was.



Mijn Van Dale uit 1970 kent aan _discriminatie_ al niet meer de betekenis van _onderscheid_ toe. Alleen de betekenis van _verwerpende onderscheid _en _het uitscheiden van iets of iem. uit een groep als afkeuring_.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> "dis·cri·mi·ne·ren(discrimineerde, heeft gediscrimineerd)1discriminatie toepassen; *achterstellen *- See more at: Gratis woordenboek
> 
> Van Dale"
> 
> Positieve discriminatie zou dus positief onrechtmatig onderscheid maken tussen mensen of groepen".
> 
> Positieve achterstelling  hahahahahahaha  Oxymoron



Gratis woordenboek. Gratis. Verwacht geen doorwrochte definities. Schaf vooral de betaalversie aan. Dan zul je achter _discrimineren_ het woord _achterstellen_ niet tegenkomen.


----------



## bibibiben

O ja, wat de papieren versie van Van Dale uit 2015 over positieve discriminatie zegt: voorkeursbehandeling van gediscrimineerden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Gratis woordenboek. Gratis. Verwacht geen doorwrochte definities. Schaf vooral de betaalversie aan. Dan zul je achter _discrimineren_ het woord _achterstellen_ niet tegenkomen.


Yep


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mijn Van Dale uit 1970 kent aan _discriminatie_ al niet meer de betekenis van _onderscheid_ toe. Alleen de betekenis van _verwerpende onderscheid _en _het uitscheiden van iets of iem. uit een groep als afkeuring_.



Bon. Dat ik er nooit over gevallen ben komt ongetwijfeld vanwege het gegeven dat ik het voortdurend tegenkwam in de neutrale betekenis van "onderscheid", in boeken, publicaties, fora. En voor wat rechtmatig of onrechtmatiig betreft, in de zelfde situatie is een onderscheid maken voor de ene partij rechtmatig en voor de ander onrechtmatig. Two sides of a coin.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Bon. Dat ik er nooit over gevallen ben komt ongetwijfeld vanwege het gegeven dat ik het voortdurend tegenkwam in de neutrale betekenis van "onderscheid", in boeken, publicaties, fora.



Ik denk dat op de 1000 keer dat je het woord _discriminatie_ in een Nederlandse tekst op internet tegenkomt, er één de neutrale betekenis van _onderscheid _heeft. En dat is dan verkeerd Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik denk dat op de 1000 keer dat je het woord _discriminatie_ in een Nederlandse tekst op internet tegenkomt, er één de neutrale betekenis van _onderscheid _heeft. En dat is dan verkeerd Nederlands.


Ik ben schuldbewust, maar nog niet helemaal verpletterd. Mocht ik verder ontlastend materiaal vinden, dan open ik een nieuw draadje "discriminatie".


----------

